# Screen Capture using Windows OS



## graphicles (Apr 3, 2007)

Is there a way to use Screencapture when you are using Windows OS on a Mac?


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

*The HOWTO & FAQ forum is for _answers_ and _guides_, not questions and problems. Please do *NOT* create threads there, if you don't want to write a FAQ or a HOWTO. Thank you.*

Now on to your question. Are you talking about booting into Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista using BootCamp? Or are you talking about using Windows in a virtual solution like Parallels?

For both situations, the answer is a "yes". There exist a lot of tools for taking screenshots of Windows. However: Those screenshots won't capture anything _outside_ of Windows, i.e. you can't use a Windows screencapture tool running in a Parallels virtual environment in order to take screenshots of what you're running in Mac OS X.


----------



## graphicles (Apr 3, 2007)

oh, ehee, sorry about that, posted it in the wrong forum. 

Yea, Im rebooting to WindowsXP.  oh, so I still have to install another program to enable the screenshot feature?  It doesnt have a built in screencapture if you are using Windows? Can you tell me some of those tools?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2007)

You can press Control-PrintScreen in Windows (don't know what the Mac keyboard equivalents of those are, though) to copy a screenshot to the clipboard, and then open WordPad and do a "Paste" and you'll have a screenshot there.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2007)

On a Windows PC, it's usually the Print Screen key that does it.  However, I'm not sure on a Mac using Boot Camp to run Windows XP.  Have you tried using the Apple-Option-3 or Apple-Option-4 key combos to see if it works?  It's possible that the the Boot Camp drivers disc along with Boot Camp itself might make it this way for Windows on the Macs, but usually it's the Print Screen key.


----------



## byronw70 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are using a Mac keyboard which does not have the PRTSc (Print Screen) button, you can use the on screen keyboard which is in Programs\ Accessories\ Accessibility folder under the start menu

When you run this onscreen keyboard, you can hit Print screen, or Alt- Printscreen to capture either the entire screen, or your active window as required


----------



## Bemidji (Jan 18, 2008)

When using Windows on my OS X, I have also used F14 to capture the screen image, or alt+F14 to capture the window image.


----------



## cluksha (Mar 19, 2008)

How 'bout on the macbook pro?  There is no f14 key.  I am running boot camp on the MBPro 

I would love to find this answer  

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 19, 2008)

cluksha said:


> How 'bout on the macbook pro?  There is no f14 key.  I am running boot camp on the MBPro
> 
> I would love to find this answer
> 
> ...


Use byronw70's suggestion.  Fire up the On-Screen Keyboard, then click the "Control" key, then the "PSC" (Print screen) key.  After that, open Wordpad, and "paste."  You will have a screenshot then.


----------



## cluksha (Mar 19, 2008)

My only trouble is I AM LAZY!  I liked being able to simply press prt scrn or alt prtscreen.  I will have to make a shortcut to the on screen keyboard - but the the keyboard will be in my screen shot  - an I often need the Entire screen.

I will try it though and if it works out I will try a short cut to cut down on the steps

thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2008)

Read about Input Remapper.


----------



## cluksha (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for that one. I have tried that in the past (about 3 weeks ago) and it would not remap consistently.  I really didn't have time to fiddle with it.  For now I am using the windows keyboard which is a mediocre solution - but at least it works.  I can mostly hide the keyboard on the screen so I get the majority of what I need when I need it 

thanks again
Chris


----------



## mercurii (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm using a macbook pro dual booted with windows.
To get a screen capture just hold Shift + Fn + F11...
If im not mistaken the bootcamp CD mentions something like this. Unfortunately    I didn't pay it any mind and had to brute force key combinations to get it. Luckily i got it in less than a minute. 

hope this helps
-cheers


----------



## cluksha (Apr 5, 2008)

That was great - I swore I tried it before with no Joy.  But I did have to blow away boot camp and start over this last week so maybe I had broken that previously in some way.

anyway - thanks so much!
Chris


----------



## mvcube (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd prefer installing a utility like SnagIt or IrfanView. No strange key combinations to remember, no need to start Word(Pad), and both are available in a free version...

As a sidenote to the MBPro: It lacks some useful keys like the right Alt key or a dedicated insert key. I'm using a simple USB numeric key pad with NumLock switched off. So I get many of the special PC keys for working in Windows (Parallels). It does its job not only in Windows but also in MacOS (like PgDn without the use of Fn in Firefox).

Marcus


----------



## Hien (Jul 23, 2009)

First Alternative: You can use the following to do a screen capture on windows using Apple wireless keyboard.  (I'm running windows os via bootcamp on my macbook pro).  You must have OneNote that comes with Microsoft Office 2007.

Click the command + s keys.  The screen will yellow out.  Then drag your mouse over the area of the screen you want a screen shot of.  OneNote then will auto start containing the screen shot.  You can right click on the screen shot to save and paste or edit it from there.

I thought this was the easiest way withou having to use any function keys.

Second Alternative: If you don't have OneNote, you can go to to the start menu > all programs > accessories > accessibility > on-screen keyboard.  When the keyboard appears click on the psc key.


----------



## gillianreynolds (May 18, 2011)

The Windows Print Screen Key can be a powerful tool if you know how to use it to its full potential. There are some who initially think that when they press the Print Screen Key that it will literally be sent to the printer! That's okay, we've all been there, done that. Just don't tell anyone! Actually, if you are using DOS, it will be sent to the printer.


----------



## gillianreynolds (May 30, 2011)

gillianreynolds said:


> The Windows Print Screen Key can be a powerful tool if you know how to use it to its full potential. There are some who initially think that when they press the Print Screen Key that it will literally be sent to the printer! That's okay, we've all been there, done that. Just don't tell anyone! Actually, if you are using DOS, it will be sent to the printer.
> Thankshotels in lisbon


that you right


----------



## DeltaMac (May 30, 2011)

Looks like gillianreynolds is still trying to sneak in reference to hotels in lisbon.
Don't recall ever seeing a poster come back to a site and quote their own post, along with a positive remark!

I suppose that's better than complaining about your own previous post.

Anyway - that 'delightful' post about Windows Print Screen key has been floating around the 'net for a long time : http://www.frontpagewebmaster.com/m-66331/tm.htm#66331
It's a shame that gillianreynolds can't find Something Original&#8482; to post


----------

